# What is your favorite tropical fish?



## zachary4311 (Dec 23, 2008)

this is just a thread so you can all post up your favorite fish. please say the name of the fish and if you like, say why you like it so much. me personally i would have to say the bala shark because of its shape and how streamlined it is.

thank you!!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I have always liked Senegal Birchirs. I have not had one ever (I don't even have a FW tank right now), but I have always wanted one. I just love the way they look, and their personality. 

Oscars and cool fish too. Never had one of them either. :roll:


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Bettas! Besides the fact that they are absolutely gorgeous, they have amazing personalities. And, unlike other fish with unique personalities, they stay small which is a definite plus for someone with no room for a huge tank  Their little quirky behaviors are so cute too!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Can I have two favorites? Tiger barbs and yoyo loaches. They are both so active, they visually entertain me with their playful and sometimes naughty behavior.


----------



## MsFrosty (Nov 29, 2008)

Mine would have to be the platies. They range in color and usually stay out in the open for you to watch them. Plus I LOVE finding little babies in my tank everyonce in a while. I haven't had anything other than a community tank though so all I know are platys, bettas, mollies, tetras, guppies, some loaches and my corys.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

My favorites would be everything I have in my tank. I love them all. If I had to pick... it would have to be the loaches, hands down...nutty, boisterious fun-loving fish. Love their crazy antics!


----------



## zachary4311 (Dec 23, 2008)

cool. thanks for your veiws. they are all cool fish!


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

I would love to have a some fully grown oscars. That is in the future though.


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

Chinese algae eaters. They seem to have fun exploring the tank.


----------



## taylorg (Dec 8, 2008)

pike cichlids i have had mine now for a year and love him but sadly he has got ick right now


----------



## Max77 (Jul 18, 2008)

Mine is definetly my green terror aka gold Saum. He is a beautiful fish with TONS of personality. When he is mad at me he won't even look at me. He is a funny guy.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Should be obvious, Red Tailed Black Sharks. Gorgeous animals.


----------



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

Anything that didn't die in the 15 fish float fest last week (lol they must love me that why they hang around)


----------



## Hailfirex (Dec 23, 2008)

I think a favorite fish I have always wanted to try are discus fish. But overall I like the SW emporer angelfish (never had one cause they cost alot) Cause how they totally change color from juvenile to adult. 

I know my choices are not just FW tropical fish but I just think all fish are cool.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Before I got my bettas and started learning about fish in general, I had no idea that fish had such great personalities.


----------



## fishman09 (Dec 29, 2008)

mine is guppys and bettas, i also really like tetras, lol, they are all so pretty


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a lot of favorites. I'm really getting attached to my big angelfish. I also miss my severum who passed away last year. R.I.P. Buddy.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hmmmmm welll..........
clown loaches,rummy nosed tetras,barbs,plecs,neons,rams,
gosh i like so many.


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

WisFish said:


> Chinese algae eaters. They seem to have fun exploring the tank.


CAE's are cool WisFish but they get aggressive.

*My favorite is gouramis. I also like any **livebears*


----------



## buzzbee (Oct 8, 2010)

Shrimp
-bubba


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

mine would be fancy guppies
by how fast they reproduce and all there bright colorful tails and bodys


----------

